# les principaux agités



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
dans _Observations _de H. Michaux, je suis tombée sur une phrase que je n'arrive pas à interpréter. Il dit que dans un siècle il y a des idées idiotes, mais qui servent en tout cas pour bousculer d'autres idées (précédentes) plus idiotes encore. Puis il ajoute:

" Il faut savoir qu'à une époque, quoiqu'il y ait une sorte de mouvement brownien de bribes d'idées à sa surface de cafés, cours, salons où il n'y a qu'à prendre, *les principaux agités *se partagent la besogne de sentir, mais surtout celle d'écrire, et de donner son accent à tel ou tel nouvel aspect de l'époque. 
Aussi est-il très important, quand il y a de ces idées en l'air, que quelqu'un se décide, pour la mise en tas."

Tout le texte me paraît obscur, je pense qu'il pourrait sigifier qu'à une époque il y a plein d'idées superficielles, désordonnées et fragmentaires, mais il y a quelques-uns (les principaux agités) qui mettent l'accent sur l'une ou l'autre qui deviennent ainsi les idées du siècle. Mais je ne suis pas du tout certaine. En tout cas ce que je voulais vous demander est le sens des mots en gras*.* Quel est le substantif? Principaux ou agités? Ou bien ça peut signifier "les plus agités"? Ou quoi d'autre? Merci d'avance


----------



## lamy08

les agités = les zinzins, les gens un peu fous.
Dans ce groupe, on parle des principaux (adj).
Aujourd'hui, on dit de quelqu'un qui est un peu "spécial", que c'est un agité du bocal" (= ça ne tourne pas rond dans sa tête)


----------



## matoupaschat

J'essaie:
À une époque, il règne dans les cafés, cours et salons, une constante (mais peu marquée) agitation des idées parmi lesquelles les _principaux penseurs/agitateurs intellectuels_ n'ont qu'à choisir les détails qui leur conviennent et les reprendre à leur compte en les publiant par écrit.

Edit: Je vois seulement le message de Lamy. Je pense qu'en mettant les deux ensemble, on y est.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup. En définitive, puisqu'il dit que ces idées sont "idiotes", on n'est pas trop étonné que les "penseurs/agitateurs intellectuels" sont des "zinzins". La lecture de Matou me paraît très convaincante. Et pourtant il y a encore quelque chose qui m'échappe. Peut-être parce que dans la phrase il y a une opposition (entre "quoiqu'il..." et "les principaux agités") et donc si "les principaux agités" sont ceux qui prennent les idées que l'on entend dans les cafés etc, pourquoi dans la prhase ils semblent être en opposition avec cette possibilité de se contenter de prendre ces idées? Peut-être parce qu'ils ne se contentent pas de l'état caotique des bribes d'idées et veulent les ordonner à travers l'écriture? (excusez-moi pour le manque de clarté, je n'arrive pas à m'expliquer plus clairement)


----------



## matoupaschat

> Peut-être parce qu'ils ne se contentent pas de l'état caotique des bribes d'idées et veulent les ordonner à travers l'écriture?


Je le comprends à peu près comme toi, Simenon. Malgré que les idées naissent nombreuses, ce sont les principaux agités qui font le travail de  donner de l'importance à certaines d'entre elles, en les choisissant et en les publiant.
Je dis _publier_ pour _écrire _parce qu'il me semble que ici écrire correspond à coucher sur le papier, certes en ordonnant les idées, mais surtout pour les communiquer, les répandre, tout de suite ou plus tard.
Ciao!


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao. Bonjour.
D’accord avec Matou :
Penseurs/agitateurs intellectuels = les meneurs qui ont une certaine notoriété publique de par leur agitation plus importante ont le pouvoir de dire le vrai, discerner ce qui est intelligent de ce qui est idiot, autrement dit ce sont ceux qui s’agitent le plus qui imposent une idée, idiote ou non. Ce ne sont pas les idées qui sont importantes, c’est le savoir communiquer qui est primordial.


----------



## simenon

Merci Matou et Corsicum. Vos avis me reconfortent. Je ne sais pas comment je fairais sans vous et sans WordReference. Bonne journée.


----------



## giuseppegg

Il faudrait, à mon avis, essayer d'associer l'idée de folie/excentricité de ces personnages et l'idée de fièvre intellectuelle, ardeur intellectuelle (qui a ici, pourtant, une nuance péj.), ggg


----------



## Francois114

Je ne sais pas si c'est pertinent dans le contexte de ce texte de Michaux, mais, si je me souviens bien, chez L.F. Céline (_Entretiens avec le professeur Y_), l' "agité du bocal", désigne clairement Sartre !
François


----------



## simenon

Merci François. Je ne connaissait pas cette expression. J'en ai trouvé la définition dans le wiktionnaire http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/agité_du_bocal où l'on cite aussi la phrase de Céline. Ça semble approprié à mon contexte. Mais en ce qui concerne Céline, il entendait "agité du bocal" dans le sens de cinglé/farfelu? Ou il entand quelque chose légèrement différent?


----------



## Francois114

Oui, c'est ça. En tout cas quelque chose de très péjoratif. C'est l'époque où, dans les années cinquante, de retour de sa prison du Danemark, Céline vit en reclus à Meudon et règle pas mal de comptes.
François


----------



## simenon

Merci encore.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La métaphore du mouvement brownien est à la base du choix de "agité".
Le mouvement brownien désigne le mouvement aléatoire et incessant de petites particules (quelques microns) visible au microscope au sein d'un liquide.
Ces mouvements sont provoqués par la chaleur = l'agitation des molécules environnantes, trop petites elles pour être visibles.
L'image de Michaux me semble être que l'agitation brownienne des idées (dans le milieu des cafés etc.) retentit à son tour sur _les principaux agités_, personnes agitées par ces idées et qui les reprennent pour les "mettre en tas" (les lister plus ou moins intelligemment dans leurs oeuvres ?)


----------



## simenon

Ah, bon. Je n'y avais nullement pensé. Merci Jean de Sponde. J'avait cherché la définition de  "mouvement brownien", mais je n'ai pas songé que ça pouvait avoir à faire avec les principaux agités. Donc ils aussi (les principaux agités) seraient agités par le mouvement brownien? Ils sont "principaux" parce qu'ils sont plus agités que les autres?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Si je pense discerner certaines associations d'idées de Michaux, je serais bien incapable d'en détailler la logique — s'il y en a une...


----------



## Francois114

Sommes-nous sûrs que Michaux mette sur le même plan _mouvement brownien de bribes d'idées_ et _principaux agités_ ? Je trouve que _quoiqu'il y ait_ les oppose plutôt et que _besogne _dévalorise clairement les _agités_. On a dit plus haut que Michaux décrivait (et déplorait) l'agitation superficielle des idées d'une époque mais je n'en suis pas si sûr. Je trouve _mouvement brownien de bribes d'idées _plutôt positif. Le foisonnement joyeux contre l'esprit de sérieux et le marketing intellectuel (léger anachronisme, j'en conviens)...
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
François


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi, _mouvement brownien de bribes d'idées_ n'est pas spécialement positif, puisque "mouvement brownien" évoque une agitation aléatoire donnant un déplacement imprévisible (niant donc une succession réfléchie d'étapes constituant un raisonnement), et "bribes" exprime l'incomplétude de ces idées...
Henri Michaux est un poète et non un philosophe (au sens didactique du terme) ; je pense qu'il travaille plus par analogies et par images que par successions logiques de clauses. C'est pourquoi je peine à trouver une logique mathématique dans ses écrits (ce qui n'est pas une critique pour un poète !)


----------



## matoupaschat

JeanDeSponde said:


> Pour moi, _mouvement brownien de bribes d'idées_ n'est pas spécialement positif, puisque "mouvement brownien" évoque une agitation aléatoire donnant un déplacement imprévisible (niant donc une succession réfléchie d'étapes constituant un raisonnement), et "bribes" exprime l'incomplétude de ces idées...


En ma qualité de non-intellectuel, je comprendrais aussi comme cela, simplement .


----------



## simenon

Il est vrai que en général pour Michaux le mouvement est toujour positif et opposé à ce qui est figé, mort, "monumental". Mais, d'ailleurs, ça n'empeche, à mon avis, la validité de 'interprétation de JeandeSponde.


----------

